# Marine Biology opportunities



## goodekl26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm a recently approved permanent residency visa holder (yay!) but now have had the depressing realization that I've graduated with a Bachelor in Environmental Science with an emphasis in marine ecology and chemistry.. and I've spent all my time in oz so far just trying to get my visa instead of searching for job opportunities.

I know Australia is quite literally the best place to get a foot in the door doing biological research in the marine field, but I have no idea where to start!
Most marine biologists won't be qualified enough for a permanent professional job until after a PhD.. I'm looking to get some work experience before I go straight back to the books. Catch: I'm in Victoria, which may make things difficult. But I'm convinced there are opportunities that I'm just not finding around here, I need some tips and tricks.

Are there any biology aficionados that might be aware of where a lowly Bachelor of Science holder can start? I'd be willing to do internships, volunteering, work experience etc. as long as it doesn't include sitting in a lab testing water for heavy metals... zzzzzzzzzz

All i've been able to find so far are ads for professional jobs that I'm way underqualified for or internship websites that want $1000 to help you find one suitable. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm I would look at marine parks and reserves. Especially barrier reef, I remember a while ago they were complaining that they can't source enough biologists.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

A couple of the tourist boats in Cairns have marine bios that do talks and take snorkeling tours.


----------

